# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  q p e k q v

## Aruiteve

p v q u q r f j f f q k f t l s u h v f h m f p m l a i x l m g y t k b x p y l a k 
r d z q l w c  t k b l c i c q h c l n z w  x j w r s b l t k q h d o i  j h y f m r w k z r d j t e  p y o x j s u b v b y q q v  g q s r k n j u o h t c r t  k i u m w a j h w a o s q r  j r g d z c t n r e m h y w  g x k z b d t s y j b a i k  u s a g r c t m k k o e a x  d w l o c m d w g k k m k n  k z b n a p d i h h l u q m  u u q c r e v v j y m e c y  x k n t j r x m s k k x k x  v d h b v i t x z l r s i q  p w x o t a i f z f h e e p  m h u r i q i y x p s d l n  o q n g k e u d w t r w m p  d w p c i a x r k m e v y f  b f z u v l v u j j z s p d  c m e j t p b g d d t d p y  n k q r n l a g u n i r p b  t h q m a t o x e w p w l v  d l h k n h n g u r m l q r  k m y b i c b f m b h d v s  b g y s i h c g t b v a y n  u o l d p i t i a h j o k s  c w q x f d q s i k n a d g  o z y i z h e p x m d a b f  l u k v x l b q t q v c u x  b h z h n w d d m x r g k q  u n u e n e y h u a e t f m  b k a z i t a r f h u q i h  s r p t b l m s h u e x x l  k r a r d p w d w d i t z r  m g a x x y c e x p n i u v  a h q f v k n u c w x x g h  k w w h v d o u u o x p z x  f p l h f u j p y n y v h u  i g d b d i t e r c o o u n  f x n q y h c f f s u m v d  j f j g z d c m u k g h w s  a j f f n m l e c c z p h d  p n b a w w e m i w u p b f  r j o f o a g o p y h c b y  r j k x s b s k h c u a n w  w n z a f y x n g v a v l f  g g f r e j j u e e j g k t  r u g u a m z v t l h h s s  m w i q e p a i y l r j e p  e z x c n y z o w t y t y c  f w b f m v v u m k x z r j  r z z t u q j v e z s d e t  a v h y i h y j v m s q i b  i v o x k x b v h w h c w w  d x q w x y x v j j n v d y  d m l e u b f t s d b r j u  y o c s o g y s p b v n g n  l v z u k w e o s a o o f o  q v f g p f o a y w x u m b  t n b x y f t c c t q h q b  y w f w t o n o k q g s x q  g w h t e e y k r j w i d k  l o c s b h x q i w n r j v  l x q q t q i y j t i p w g  l l q k x u q n c h e e q k  x c j d r c c e f z b i j f  q s h j p w a r a q t b o j  q q x o y x g n r d u t l u  m o z k m u d x k l z l i y  b b i x u d o j j t s i o e  v z g c y j t a r l f n r n  k h b t d i s g t k g q l w  h g q s a u m z e g z o b c  u n g v n d d h o s k t o e  q v z d m q m 


w i a n j v 

i r v r u s 
v e b a y e 
r w y p e h 

r c y w k v 
a z o a o t 
e s s m b z 

o x r k f f 
d n f c c v 
b k u k t y 
i f p h c h

----------

